
What subdomain of IT have you found the most interesting to learn? - dentisto
Where interesting is a relative term. It can mean challenging or just appealing.
Looking to make use of the prolonged quarantine period in an interesting way!<p>Answers might look like: binary exploitation, programming in rust, functional programming, etc. I guess just saying &quot;security&quot; would be too broad...
======
gjvc
LISP and Smalltalk

